# Lf: Betta condo/security house divider



## love_fish7 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking for one of these, let me know if you have one!! Cheers!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

These Saltwater Bettas look really neat! LOL jk


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how big those compartments are but I like the idea...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen them for sale at Poco Petland. The design is great but I just found it too small, especially the width (The Betta can barely turn!). What you see in the picture is the actual proportion between the estate and regular size bettas.


----------



## love_fish7 (Apr 25, 2010)

haha yeah, I figure I would keep 2 in there (not 4 as it'd be too small).

aww Poco is so far! Thanks for the heads up though, never know when I might head over there.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a bunch of brand new betta boxes with lids if you're interested.
________
Petite Cam


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

if Pat can't satisfy your needs, I believe that I have seen these at King Eds


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

THESE THINGS ARE TERRIBLE!!!

I use to have over 50 bettas, and some of my nicer bettas were in these!! This is when Marianne was still in business with BCBetta, but I shortly left after she stopped her business!
Anyways, the suctions eventually fall off.. and yes, it destroyed four of my half moons! And it's terribly small compartments!

This is my opinion, but i will never get this again!


----------



## love_fish7 (Apr 25, 2010)

whoops///i just realized I posted this in the marine section!


----------



## love_fish7 (Apr 25, 2010)

how do i move it?


----------



## love_fish7 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Pat, I do want it inside my tank though, thanks for advising!

@ eternity: thank you for letting me know! I wondering if there's anyway to tie them onto the tank or have something that hangs off the side instead...


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved,,,,,,,,


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, you've been to Betta Mania at Island Pets and have come home with a dozen gorgeous bettas, haven't you?

I haven't seen anything like this around, but London Drugs sometimes sells some clear plastic containers with suction cups that are meant to attach to your mirror and hold a couple of water glasses. They come in different sizes. I've got a few in my bathroom and have often thought that they'd make good betta cups in a pinch. They're perforated, so they have to go inside an aquarium. But the suction on the cups is excellent and the big ones are quite roomy.

The ones I have are not exactly like this (no flower decals, a bit deeper and wider and more oval) but they're the same idea:
http://www.londondrugs.com/Cultures/en-US/Product+Detail/Homeware.htm?BreadCrumbs=Homeware;Homeware;Kitchen%20Accessories;Sink%20Accessories;InterDesign%20Blumz%20Suction%20Sink%20Centre%20-%20Clear&Catalog=Homeware&Category=Sink%20Accessories&ProductID=3670569&ProductTab=3


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

love_fish7 said:


> Thanks Pat, I do want it inside my tank though, thanks for advising!
> 
> @ eternity: thank you for letting me know! I wondering if there's anyway to tie them onto the tank or have something that hangs off the side instead...


There's no possible way! I tried to figure it out alot of times, can't seem to figure out anything! But if you have the skills, and time and it'll cost you a bit of money, build a drip system! Slowly build it so you dun feel the money consuming project! LOL!

But dun use those, they're horrible, worst thing ever, and I wish they could stop selling it to betta lovers!


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18108/si1316891/cl0/leestriplexdecobettaaquarium

heres some at big als


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

I have some new ones just like the last pic.


----------

